# Fish Cleaning



## ljeffer

Does anyone know where you can take a cooler of fish
to get cleaned in the Metro area?


----------



## Penn626

Go down to the warf in DC ( Main St) 






Penn


----------



## Tracker16

Your kitchen


----------



## MetroMan

Yeah, as said above...the Wharf on Maine Ave, SW in DC is the best bet. They have reasonable prices by the pound. I've often seen people hauling in coolers of fish to the cleaning shops. 

http://dcpages.com/gallery/Maine-Avenue-Fish-Market/?g2_page=1

http://www.yelp.com/biz/maine-avenue-fish-market-washington


----------



## gillmen

Clean them yourself, plus if you keeping that manyfish that you want or need to pay someone to keep then i think your keeping too many fish. Thats is how i alway keep myself in check when i am catching spot or croker or any pan fish is that if i get to the point where i will have too many to clean then i stop keeping fish and most of time that is still too many for me to even eat and put the extra in the freezer.


----------



## gpwf20c

why the heck would pay someone to clean your fish, if your gonna do that then just buy the damn fish.


----------



## Penn626

Well It all depends how much fish you got, Come on A cooler full of croaker's or Sea-bass, I'LLL rather have them cleaned...Now if you are talking about Rockfish, Flounder, Seatrout, or even Toug Fish I Perfer to fillet or clean it myself.....Once again it depends in my opion.....



Penn


----------



## gpwf20c

I guess


----------



## chesapeake_kid

supporting the economy isn't a bad thing those guys at the wharf are fast and cheap. Sometimes there's a wait but I've found that the fisherman that show up at the wharf are more than willing to give some good info so I just chalk 10-15 bucks up to associated costs.


----------



## Lei4u

gpwf20c said:


> why the heck would pay someone to clean your fish, if your gonna do that then just buy the damn fish.


If you caught 300 pounds of fish, that's why you would want someone to clean them. Obviously, you are not a fishermen.


----------



## Danta

wow


----------



## jahtez

Lei4u said:


> If you caught 300 pounds of fish, that's why you would want someone to clean them. Obviously, you are not a fishermen.


300 lbs of what?


----------



## greeneon98

Lei4u said:


> If you caught 300 pounds of fish, that's why you would want someone to clean them. Obviously, you are not a fishermen.


i agree


----------



## andypat

gillmen said:


> Clean them yourself, plus if you keeping that manyfish that you want or need to pay someone to keep then i think your keeping too many fish. Thats is how i alway keep myself in check when i am catching spot or croker or any pan fish is that if i get to the point where i will have too many to clean then i stop keeping fish and most of time that is still too many for me to even eat and put the extra in the freezer.


I set my own limit with white perch. I stop keeping them at 15 perch. Then maybe a little C&R or just go home. No way I'm gone to clean a cooler full of any fish. Them days are over for me..


----------



## Danta




----------

